# urlCon = url.openConnection() -> Endlosschleife



## 187nitro (22. Dez 2008)

Hallo,
habe ein großes Problem. Habe mal zum üben ein Webcrawler geschrieben und brauche eure Hilfe.
Alles funktioniert, jedoch wenn eine Seite kommt, die Sich nicht meldet dann bleibt der Crawler hängen.
ConnectionTimeout ist eingestellt und funktioniert. Aber es gibt ganz wenige Seiten, die lädt er ewig und dann
bricht er nach 3-5 Minuten mit der Exception 
	
	
	
	





```
java.net.SocketException: Unexpected end of file from server
```
ab. Wenn man die Seite im Firefox öffnet scheint sie in einer Endlosschleife zu stecken!

Die Seite sendet glaube ich weder ein Signal, das sie nicht da ist noch, dass die Seite Probleme hat. Jedenfalls komme ich nicht weiter, da er an den Seiten immer 5 Minuten hängt 

```
URL url = new URL("http://www.wikifox.de");
            URLConnection urlCon = null;
            System.out.println("Verbindung zur URL wird geöffnet!");
             urlCon = url.openConnection();
               urlCon.setConnectTimeout(5000);
```

Beispielseite : http://www.wikifox.de

Hoffe jemand kann mir einen Tipp geben.

Vielen Dank im vorraus.


----------



## Mentor49 (24. Dez 2008)

Ich kenn mich da nun nicht so ganz aus, aber solltest du nicht, *bevor* du die Verbindung öffnest (Zeile 5), den Timeout setzen (Zeile 6) ?

Lg


----------



## Gast2 (24. Dez 2008)

Mentor49 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kenn mich da nun nicht so ganz aus, aber solltest du nicht, *bevor* du die Verbindung öffnest (Zeile 5), den Timeout setzen (Zeile 6) ?


nein ... weil urlCon in dem Moment noch ins Nirvana zeigt und damit das Programm crasht

hand, mogel


----------



## Gast2 (24. Dez 2008)

```
java.net.SocketException: Unexpected end of file from server
```

das hat mit dem gepostet Code nichts zu tun ... Du öffnest die Verbindung, der Server macht da auch mit ... schließt sie aber nach 5 Minuten, da Du nichts aus der Verbindung ausließt

hand, mogel


----------

